# Bottineau Area Duck Hunting



## tandwhisper (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple of us will be heading up to the Bottineau area for a duck hunt this next week. I was wondering if anyone had hunted the area last weekend and how the activity was. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

check other post titled "internet scouting" and you will find your answer!


----------



## tandwhisper (Sep 28, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding that post. Can you provide me a link or let me know what page it is on.

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The area is really dry, the vast majority of the birds hang on the refuges and feed in the fields. If you're not field hunting you will be disappointed.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Chris, I live here and I both agree and disagree with you. It comes down to what and how you want to hunt.

If you have a boat with you head to the turtle mountains and go after the birds there. As you know the hills are loaded with lakes, some large some small, but there is water up there and more public acres that you can hunt, unless a person is lazy, than forget it. I was scouting deer this evening and saw plenty of ducks and no hunters. There are quite a few mallards and pintail, gadwall, widgeon and numerous diver there now.

You may not find the numbers of mallards you will on the prairie, but they are there.

I do agree that on the prairie you best concentrate on the refuge areas, although there are areas around Bottineau, that have big water yet.

tandwhisper, Go to http://www.bottineau.com and you can find quite a bit of info, also pick up a PLOTS Guide as soon as you get to town. Cenex has them and they are free, they show all the public access land in the state broken down on idividual zones or maps. There is also a cleaning station south of Cenex at Davidsons Processing that is free of charge and has all the equipment except knives, running water, plucker, tables, dumpster, etc. a donation box is there if you choose to contribute.

Have you ever been up here b/4? If not be ready to be mobile and put some gas through your vehicle, but once you find them have fun. Not sure if non-residents can hunt cranes, if you can, buy a tag as there are some nice size flocks coming and going off of J.Clark Salyer Nat'l Wildlife Refuge in the mornings now and they make for some fun pass shooting.

I will be in the badlands next weekend as that is our antelope gun opener and my son and I have tags so I won't be around, but you should do fine if you give it an honest effort.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Guys please do not name specific locations that list directions or names of specific lakes holding birds on the threads... if you wish to give specific info.. please take it to PM's.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

tandwhisper, email me and I will give you a few locations to check out. I may not get back to you for a couple days, I need to move horses and haul hay the next few days so will be in and out.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Trapper, good job helping a guy out!

Use the search on the website to find information and contact the local refuge headquarters.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Trapper, you own some land that you fee hunt or what? :dead:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

> chris lillehoff Posted: Sun Sep 30, 2007 10:28 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Trapper, you own some land that you fee hunt or what?


What the hell does that mean!!!!!!!!!!! NO I DO NOT CHARGE AND I DO NOT GUIDE.

Yes we own land, any goose hunter that asks gets permission (FREE OF CHARGE) unless there is someone already hunting it, all we ask for is a name, address and phone number so that if damage is done we know how to contact the hunter(s) to repair it. We do not have water on it that holds ducks!

I thought I would just give these NR'S a little help and listed specific (names) locations on this site, which were removed, and it was explained to me why, with no problems on my part for it being done.

Because of comments like these I very seldom ever post or reply on these sites. Guess I will go back to that philosophy!!!!

Tandwhisper, I will send you a response to the locations I was talking about.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> Trapper, you own some land that you fee hunt or what? :dead:


What a ridiculous statement :eyeroll: ......I know Trapper,have hunted with him many times.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Trapper62 said:


> Because of comments like these I very seldom ever post or reply on these sites. Guess I will go back to that philosophy!!!!


GOOD! Maybe next time i come on here i won't have to read you're awesome online scouting report. That was a serious novel on where to go around bottineau. I hunt those turtle mountain lakes and its really great that you invited everyone from minnesota to join me.

Why dont you be specific!!! Tell them what lakes you have seen ducks on!!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:eyeroll:

If you don't have anything to offer in a post except insults, don't post.



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


----------

